# 19?? Monark Silver King Rocket-Attic Find!



## Antney (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello, I just found this bike this morning on Craigslist in Oklahoma, It's a one owner bike that's been in the attic for over 50 years. Can anyone help me date this bike? It's completely original, has the headlight, a really cool bell and a Stewart Warner Speedo. Tag on the bottom says; Model 3106, SN: A0458220. I gave $100 for it. I'm new at this but I don't think I got hurt on it??? Any info on this bike, rarity, value etc. would be greatly appreciated...Thanks, Tony:o


----------



## mre straightbar (Feb 9, 2010)

100?
score 
noice!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 9, 2010)

That's no bell!  It's a Klaxon!


----------



## Antney (Feb 9, 2010)

Is a Klaxon something special??? never heard of it??


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 10, 2010)

The Klaxon is worth a C-note. Nice bike!


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 10, 2010)

You bet thats a good score! Nice lookin bike....not missing the light like a lot of bikes....plus the speedo WITH the cable, the horn, the nice patina, clean it up and ride it!


----------



## Dope54 (Feb 10, 2010)

wow! thats a score! good job!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 10, 2010)

That's most likely a 1948 by the serial #. What a find!


----------



## Antney (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guy...I think it's a 1945 model? Not sure...anyone out there know for sure?


----------



## Antney (Feb 12, 2010)

bump..bump...


----------



## Antney (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm considering selling this bike, I'm buying a house next month and need to thin the heard...any reasonable offers? I'll post in the FS forum also, thanks


----------



## JLarkin (Feb 15, 2010)

I have one similar, same graphics, same aluminum chainguard, was told it is a 1952, model 3106 also.  Mine is a little customized but it came with the thin rear fender like yours has so those must be original fenders.  Nice bike you have there.


----------

